

Now on Youtube: Google Open Source Programs Office - mindcrime
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2010/12/now-on-youtube-googleospo.html

======
wyclif
Direct link to Google OSPO YouTube channel:
<http://www.youtube.com/user/googleOSPO>

